#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Principles & Practice of Automatic Process Control,3rd Edition

## saqib_engineer

Does anyone have this *Book* and Its *Solution Manual* 


Please i need this book



Principles & Practice of Automatic Process Control,3rd Edition
By *CARLOS A.SMITH & ARMANDO B.CORRIPIO*See More: Principles & Practice of Automatic Process Control,3rd Edition

----------


## controlguru

my friend,

                    If you are interested i will load book alone what i have right

                    now. i am als0 trying for solution manual,if i get it

                    i will be happy man on earth to share

----------


## saqib_engineer

It will be my pleasure to get this book from the source if you will provide

----------


## shainu.g

i'll be also happy if the above book is loaded or even u can send it to my mail id shainu.g@gmail.com

----------


## shainu.g

Dear
If u can upload the book it will be of great help on earth for process Instrumentation guys.

Regards
Shainu

----------


## humbertoCE

hello people, if somebody need, I have the answers of chapters 2,3,4,5,6. To you get it just ask me for that here with your email contact or by my email. I`ll be glad to help and hope that you help me too if you find all the other chapters. 
contact me by email: humbertogondim@hotmail.com
regards

----------


## ercanu

please a trade, give me corripio 3rd ed book and i ll give you the all the entire answers mi email ecaparachin@hotmail.com

----------


## amshah

> my friend,
> 
>                     If you are interested i will load book alone what i have right
> 
>                     now. i am als0 trying for solution manual,if i get it
> 
>                     i will be happy man on earth to share



waiting for

----------


## ghostforever

Wow Can some of you help me with corripio book? i'm looking for the 3thr edition...thx, ghostforever@gmail.com

----------


## golfphy

*i want a solution manual for solve my practice
please send it to me at achilles_demetris@hotmail.com
thanks*

----------


## amshah

> Wow Can some of you help me with corripio book? i'm looking for the 3thr edition...thx, ghostforever@gmail.com



hey man fihd herewith what u want

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


but we are still waiting for your file sharing vol-IV andrew, ahahah

if u have still problem in sharing then we can always solve it.

i knew that as this is a sharing forum, give and take is not acceptable to any one.

----------


## amshah

> Wow Can some of you help me with corripio book? i'm looking for the 3thr edition...thx, ghostforever@gmail.com



hey man fihd herewith what u want

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


but we are still waiting for your file sharing vol-IV andrew, ahahah

if u have still problem in sharing then we can always solve it.

i knew that as this is a sharing forum, give and take is not acceptable to any one. :Big Grin:

----------


## mrkssastry

guys,



I propose we must start a new thread on "Books with Solution Manuals" so that people can search that thread for all the information they need.  

If some one is looking for Andrew & Williams Vol 4, let me tell you something:  I can scan it & post it onto the forum.  No  issues.  I can do this after 4 weeks.  I am currently on  a business tour & will be back home by Nov 2nd.  I would be able to do it by then.See More: Principles & Practice of Automatic Process Control,3rd Edition

----------


## amshah

> guys,
> 
> I propose we must start a new thread on "Books with Solution Manuals" so that people can search that thread for all the information they need.  
> 
> If some one is looking for Andrew & Williams Vol 4, let me tell you something:  I can scan it & post it onto the forum.  No  issues.  I can do this after 4 weeks.  I am currently on  a business tour & will be back home by Nov 2nd.  I would be able to do it by then.




dear mrkssastry 

We all r waiting for Vol 4 of andrew since Dear shakmed had shared volumes 1 to3 to forum,  it will be highly appriciated if u can do this to forum.

thanks and waiting for volume 4.

----------


## s@ndy

The links don't work. Here is something that worked for me:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

cheers

----------


## bachochiminh9

Do you guys have the solution manual for this book Principles and Practice of Automatic Process Control solution manual  3rd ed, thank you

----------


## quaxon

Im also looking for the solutions for this book, cant find them anywhere!!!!

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## chemscobra

The Links are broken  :Frown:

----------


## ehc2008

Hi im looking this book long time ago, but the links are broken, have other links?

----------


## sghuge

solution manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please reupload 3rd edition links

----------


## malileo

Hi everyone! Just wondering if you could share Corripio's 3rd. edition. Thanks in advance!  :Big Grin:

----------


## simonliu

anyone has this book, please upload

----------


## josefreitas

edition 2

hxxp://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=532753

----------


## jeremijacobsen

Please email me the solutions I really need them, thank you: jeremijacobsen@yahoo.com

See More: Principles & Practice of Automatic Process Control,3rd Edition

----------

